# Hohm Slice



## Kalashnikov (16/9/16)

Good Day Sirs,

I am soon to purchase the Hohm slice. Would like to know if you perhaps have any other colours coming in soon before i take the plunge. Interested in a blue one.

Thanks


----------



## Sir Vape (16/9/16)

Hey there

Blue was not available when we ordered in the limited edition model.

We did a rather large black and red order for stock as this is an item we are wanting to keep as a regular stock item so the answer is yes we will be getting blue but not soon. I would say maybe in a month or two.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

